# Pre-Stillen Rollout Oct. 19



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

me and Sam have been discussing meeting up a little farther south of Liuspeeds place cause for us that live south, it would be a waste driving all the way up then all the way back down. what you do guys think about an Irvine meetup?  

for the meetup time, id say around 9:30-10 AM.


----------



## 96Blk200SXSER (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey AznVirus

I'm in for an Irvine meet in the morning. I'd like to meet some fellow 200SX owners, maybe somebody can recommend a good local suspension guy to assist me with my suspension install...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i guess the location has been moved to irvine.


----------



## 96Blk200SXSER (Oct 15, 2002)

*Thought he meant a separate meet...*

Hey Liuspeed
I thought he meant a separate meet. Didn't want to trouble anyone by switching places...


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I might be able to meet in Irvine.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ya i figure i could set up a DIFFERENT meet from liuspeed's house cause it would be more convenient for us down south. irvine is really close to costa mesa as well. if you would like to combine and just all meet up that would be cool as well. give your input.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well the reason i moved it is because im still debating if i gonna go or not.

all this stuff with money , gas , and bills and stuff it jes driving me nutz.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

soooooo where is everyone meeting?????


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well as of now..


cerritos roll out is one 

and another one is at irvine.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ok, sorry for posting so last minute, but me and Sam have made the meetup spot at the Irvine Spectrum monument (its the color changing thingy, cant miss it.

Meetup Time: 9:00 AM - 9:15 AM (latest 9:20 AM)

hope you guys get this message.

have any problems, give me a call (949)290-7447


----------

